# status changed to "Application being processed further" after 9 days of applying



## alaajba (Apr 22, 2010)

*status changed to "Application being processed further" after 9 days of applying*

Hi,

I have applied online for Visa 176 on 4-May-2010 and on 13-May-2010 the status was changed to "*Application being processed further*". 

My question is: What does this mean? Has my application being assigned to a Case Officer? and what should i do now or wait for?
Please advice...



This is the whole application status on my page:

Application Status
Application General Skilled Migration - XXX

04/05/2010 Application received - processing commenced
04/05/2010 Application fee received
05/05/2010 Application fee received
13/05/2010 Application being processed further

View your receipt details 
Document Checklist 

Person 1 Date of birth: XX XXXX XXXX Passport No: XXXXXX 
04/05/2010 Health requirements outstanding
04/05/2010 Character assessment particulars outstanding
04/05/2010 Medical examination required
04/05/2010 Chest X-Ray report required
04/05/2010 Chest X-Ray film required
04/05/2010 HIV blood test required

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
View Entitlement Details 

Thank you...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

alaajba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied online for Visa 176 on 4-May-2010 and on 13-May-2010 the status was changed to "*Application being processed further*".
> 
> ...


This is not indication of Case Officer but a clue you might receive email from CO soon for further documents.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Well some times, its might be because if an officer looked into your file to reply a query perhaps raised by you or your file being updated in some regard.


Like in mine case, i applied on 7th May and later on i raise a query , before they answered me my status was changed to similar and by next day i got a reply against my query.


----------



## alaajba (Apr 22, 2010)

That sounds logical as I actually raised a query that time... thanks shafaqat309 and shaharshad


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

i was checking my application status, and good thing noticed that its says 
18/11/2010 Application being processed further 

and there is information regarding some email they have sent. i havent received any email from them, do they send emails to Consultant ? does anybody have any idea what that might be ?

18/11/2010 e-Mail sent to you 


it say Health Req. and Character assessment OUTSTANDING 


Does this mean i have been assigned CO ?


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

omar said:


> i was checking my application status, and good thing noticed that its says
> 18/11/2010 Application being processed further
> 
> and there is information regarding some email they have sent. i havent received any email from them, do they send emails to Consultant ? does anybody have any idea what that might be ?
> ...


Omar:

1.you have a CO allocated
2. CO ask you to upload PCC and Health Check result
3. after you finish PCC and Health Check, there might be a survey
4. at last your visa application will get appoved soon after 2&3

good luck:clap2:


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

omar said:


> i was checking my application status, and good thing noticed that its says
> 18/11/2010 Application being processed further
> 
> and there is information regarding some email they have sent. i havent received any email from them, do they send emails to Consultant ? does anybody have any idea what that might be ?
> ...


If u have applied through a consultant and he has mentioned that all communication will be handled by him, then yes he would get emails.

As for uploading PCC and MEDS, check your agent that has he received any email for that? Don't upload PCC and meds until requested.


----------

